# SZR speed camera



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

On friday I was flashed by a speed camera on SZR. It was North bound just before Mall of the Emirates. I am 100% certain I was not speeding so I was wondering if anyone else had this happen to them this weekend, or in the past. If so is it possible to dispute the fine? Or will I just be wasting my time?

Thanks in advance.

Chris


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
How close were you to the car in front?
They recently announced that the new tall grey cameras on SZR have been re-programmed to detect tailgating and if cars are less than 5m apart, then they are supposed to be able to detect this.
Maybe car behind you was too close?
You need to wait for a week or two to see if you get a text message informing you of a fine.
Disputes are theoretically possible but not easy to do.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've already had the message through and when I checked the Dubai Police website it says the fine is for exceeding the speed limit between 21 and 30 kph.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Pay it and move on.

A tax by any other way....


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

chris146 said:


> On friday I was flashed by a speed camera on SZR. It was North bound just before Mall of the Emirates. I am 100% certain I was not speeding so I was wondering if anyone else had this happen to them this weekend, or in the past. If so is it possible to dispute the fine? Or will I just be wasting my time?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Chris


How fast were you going?

I know that when driving in that direction you can drive 139 (120+19) till you pass Marina/JLT. There you'll find a sign that you have to reduce speed to 100 (+19). Maybe you were still going a bit too fast beyond that point which is where you got flashed?


----------



## chris146 (Mar 10, 2013)

I was going 114 with my cruise control set.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

You shouldn't be getting a fine then, but there is no way you will prove this to the police...


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> ...
> They recently announced that the new tall grey cameras on SZR have been re-programmed to detect tailgating and if cars are less than 5m apart, then they are supposed to be able to detect this.
> ..


There are many questions come to my mind related to this new rule. For instance, how would the camera work in bumper to bumper traffic jam for xyz reasons? or say changing lanes too close to your front or back car?

Regards,


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

SgtRoswell said:


> There are many questions come to my mind related to this new rule. For instance, how would the camera work in bumper to bumper traffic jam for xyz reasons? or say changing lanes too close to your front or back car?
> 
> Regards,


Yours is not to ask how or why it works, yours is to accept it does and pay the fine.

If you don't like it.....


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SgtRoswell said:


> There are many questions come to my mind related to this new rule. For instance, how would the camera work in bumper to bumper traffic jam for xyz reasons? or say changing lanes too close to your front or back car?
> 
> Regards,


it is not triggered unless you are doing 80+, so if it's bumper to bumper traffic it won't flash for tailgating


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> it is not triggered unless you are doing 80+, so if it's bumper to bumper traffic it won't flash for tailgating


So it's useless at detecting the Asians pottering along at 75, with a stream of vehicles behind them :heh:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The $93bn isn't going to pay itself...

Another Dubai debt crunch is looming as oil slump hits Gulf - Telegraph


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

chris146 said:


> I've already had the message through and when I checked the Dubai Police website it says the fine is for exceeding the speed limit between 21 and 30 kph.


I experienced the same, in the same area but south bound, about 4 weeks ago on friday morning. I had the speed limiter on 119kph; for sure I did not go faster. Roads where empty around me. 

It flashed and I received a few days later a 600aed fine (exceeding speed limit 21 to 30kph). 

I brushed it off as a once off, and paid the fine. But now I start wondering if it is the same camera and if it is defective....


----------



## 200256 (Jan 16, 2013)

well technically they can fine you for 114 as speed limit sign says 100 at that section, +20 buffer is something like "ok we usually tolerate that but this month we need money so we'll randomly re-tune cameras to catch at lower speeds". Especially if you weren't in the passing lane


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> it is not triggered unless you are doing 80+, so if it's bumper to bumper traffic it won't flash for tailgating


How about changing lanes 80+ closer to another car?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> The $93bn isn't going to pay itself...
> 
> Another Dubai debt crunch is looming as oil slump hits Gulf - Telegraph


I wonder what Abu Dhabi will demand as payment next time? They own over 40% of EK anyway. I'm wondering if there will be a tie up between the two airlines? I can't see it as they're too proud and always trying to out-do each other.

But Sheikh Mo having to go cap in hand to Sheikh Khalifa (having already had the embarrassment of changing the Burj Dubai's name the day before the official opening)....

As I said previously (and got derided for) Dubai is a pauper compared to Abu Dhabi.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

SgtRoswell said:


> How about changing lanes 80+ closer to another car?


if you're doing 80 or more, you can't be caught less than 5 meters behind another vehicle, whether driving straight or while changing lanes


----------

